# Hornby Island Eagle Cam



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

If you would like to see a live, close up view of a nesting pair of Bald Eagles and their brood, visit The Hornby Island Eagle website. 

One eaglet hatched out on April 30th and another is in the process of pecking its way out of the egg now. 

It's rather endearing to see these fierce predator birds, both Mother and Father, treat their tiny young with such gentle care and concern. 

The eaglet and hatching egg are currently tucked under Mom or Dad in the rain, so they are hard to see. They are settling down for the night now, but are typically most active in the morning.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Hornby Island Eagle Cam = 

- Bird manages honey call
- All mahogany bird scene
- Loyal bird changes name

Video at 11.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks, KC4. Always interesting to watch these sorts of events in Nature.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checked in - Looks like the baby is getting breakfast and you can clearly see the picked hole in the other egg.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Right now - Good opportunity to see the eaglet and egg... Looks like a fish is on board - ready to be served up for a snack....

Edit : Arghhh - Just as I returned to watch them after posting this note - the Momma got back on top of the eaglet and egg. 

It's really windy - I'm sure the little one was in danger of being blown off the nest!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looks very windy at 101PM nest-time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cute little eaglet right now.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was alarmed earlier today when the Mom or Dad stood up suddenly and flew off the nest. The eaglet stood up and was immediately blown over in the wind. It's so fluffy, it could just sail out like a kite! 

I am getting concerned about the other egg - the pecked hole doesn't seem to be progressing any longer. I always wonder why the parents don't help the next little eaglet out by opening up the shell a bit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> I was alarmed earlier today when the Mom or Dad stood up suddenly and flew off the nest. The eaglet stood up and was immediately blown over in the wind. It's so fluffy, it could just sail out like a kite!
> 
> I am getting concerned about the other egg - the pecked hole doesn't seem to be progressing any longer. I always wonder why the parents don't help the next little eaglet out by opening up the shell a bit.


Yes, I can see your point, KC4. Still, Nature has its ways. We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just watching a parent feed delicate little pieces to the single chick. I now no longer believe the other egg is live. Sadly, I fear it will not hatch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A couple of hours later and the chick is still being fed, but the egg remains cold and likely dead:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> A couple of hours later and the chick is still being fed, but the egg remains cold and likely dead:


:-( Still, it is Nature's way.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Just watching a parent feed delicate little pieces to the single chick. I now no longer believe the other egg is live. Sadly, I fear it will not hatch.





Dr.G. said:


> :-( Still, it is Nature's way.


Whaaaaaaaa.aahhhhh aaaaaahhhhh.....
No action on the remaining egg - but the local watchers/birders are still somewhat optimistic about it hatching. 

It seems to me to be too long between the time it started picking through and now. 

(sniff)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for getting me hooked. You know what they eat, don't you?

As long as Mr. Carrick thinks there's hope, there's hope.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Thanks for getting me hooked. You know what they eat, don't you?
> 
> As long as Mr. Carrick thinks there's hope, there's hope.


Yep! Purina-eagle Chow, right? Maybe a few Raptor chew stick too. No?

Doin' the Baby Eagle dance here...C'Mon Baby - Come out now...

Eaglet! Eaglet! Eaglet! Go Eaglet! 

I'm glad to see the wind finally subside there... Phew! I didn't want to see the existing eaglet (named Phoenix) blow away!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting sounds by the mother being made right now. Lots of eaglet action as well.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Snack Time!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I watched this as well, KC4. Amazing how the eaglet was fed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Kazak said:


> Thanks for getting me hooked. You know what they eat, don't you?
> 
> As long as Mr. Carrick thinks there's hope, there's hope.


So much for hope.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, It's been officially called. It is no longer possible for the remaining egg to be viable.
(Sniff)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks like they've switched to a second camera. Apologies if this is routine; it's the first time I've seen it. Oops, they just switched back while I was typing.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep. They switch occasionally to the longer range camera. Mostly by requests coming in on the live chat that is available in the secondary feeds.

The eaglet is growing fast. Must be all that Eagle Chow.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I know. He? seems to be 10 to 20% larger each day. The egg is a good comparison point.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sidney , B.C. Eaglet*

Here is yet another live feed image of another eaglet in Sidney, B.C.
This one has been named Solo and is about 2 weeks older than the Hornby Island Eaglet.

http://www.hancockwildlife.org/index.php?topic=raptors_victoria1#new-camera

It's hard to get any work done watching these babies!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

KC4 said:


> It's hard to get any work done watching these babies!


Not taking that out of context. Nope, not me.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Hornby eaglet is getting fed right at this moment. 
Wing feathers are already starting to grow in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If we all dragged the URL along, one would not have to page back to the original post to see them. 

Hornby Island Eagle website.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks SINC - will do.
It's hard to believe that the Phoenix the eaglet just hatched 8 days ago. Look how much bigger Phoenix is than the remaining egg already!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Phoenix is sleeping uncovered right now, and seemingly having some pretty good hunting dreams.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hee heee.... Very cute!

Notice how the sides of the nest have been built higher? The parents are building crib railings - Phoenix is becoming increasingly mobile! 



They have now seem to have buried the unhatched egg deep in the nest and do not seem to be tending to it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Since the Hornby Island Eagle Cam seems popular here, why not check out this hummingbird cam as well. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Since the Hornby Island Eagle Cam seems popular here, why not check out this hummingbird cam as well. :clap:


Hmm, bad link, but I would still like to see them Doug.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww. I'd like to see the hummers too, if possible. 

Hummingbirds have stretchy nests that expand with the chicks (Humlets?) as they grow. This is because the hummingbirds use spider webs as binding material.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After a bit of searching, I believe this link is to the same webcam:

Hummingbird Nest

Enjoy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hooray! One chick has just hatched and is part way out of the egg. Yahoo! Woot! And all that stuff!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I see it! I see it! I saw a comment fly by on the chat that the eggs are the size of Tic Tacs. 
Hee heeee!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SINC said:


> After a bit of searching, I believe this link is to the same webcam:
> 
> Hummingbird Nest
> 
> Enjoy!


Interesting, the URL I originally posted now redirects to the one you posted. Anyway, it's every bit as interesting as the Hornby web cam albeit on a different scale.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

It's not just the scale that's different (though that's certainly a dramatic contrast). The colours on the h'bird site are almost surreal compared to the greys and browns of the eagle cam. 

On Hornby, one of the parents is sitting on the close cam right now.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Another hummer baby today - now there are two! Woot! Woot!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hahaha! - It is amazing to see how much the young ones have grown. The Hummers are already getting feathers and must have at least doubled their weight since hatching.

The eaglet is hilarious; sleeping on his/her side and back like a dog - stretching out and flexing the toes and wings. Cute! 

I've never seen a bird sleep on its back before.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dragging link forward to save looking it up each time:

The Eagles of Hornby Island - Webcam


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Hummer-baby one too>>>> Hummer Beak-Peeks here


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The eagle chick sure has grown but the rate of growth of the two baby hummingbirds is astounding - they were the size of tic-tacs at the bottom of the nest ten days ago, but they fill it now. Won't be long before they fledge.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Doug said:


> The eagle chick sure has grown but the rate of growth of the two baby hummingbirds is astounding - they were the size of tic-tacs at the bottom of the nest ten days ago, but they fill it now. Won't be long before they fledge.


10 more days (or less) until the hummers fledge> I just saw the oldest one sitting on the edge of the nest, already buzzing it's tiny wings. 

Phoenix ate 2 whole herring yesterday (almost - one was missing its head) ... the site has hot spot videos of the best moments. This is one of them and another favorite of mine is one from a couple days ago where the Dad Hornby flies in with a huge apparently unwanted (by Mom Hornby) maple branch. A tug of war ensues.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The hummer babies already have feathers and a possum was brought to the eagle's nest yesterday.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

One of the hummingbird chicks is gone.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

A crow got her - breaks my heart.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Phoebe (the Mom) shades Hoku (the chick) from the hot afternoon sun. 

Hoku is due to fledge at any moment. S/he has been buzzing around the perimeter of the nest today like a little helicopter, but never letting go with both feet. It will probably happen sometime tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hoku fledged this morning - video here. :clap:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Woot!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

kazak said:


> woot!


+1!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dragging link forward to save looking it up each time:

The Eagles of Hornby Island - Webcam


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Phoenix has died. Not sure why.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh no. (sob) He was a bit quiet today then just suddenly collapsed and nobody seems to know why. They sent a tree climber up, but he was already gone. Phoenix was only days away from fledging. 

RIP Phoenix.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Wow, that's sad news... I wonder what happened? 

Not sure if you'd followed the Hummingbird webcam site after Hoku fledged - but after leaving the nest it was seen learning the ropes from its mother in the yard, as expected... but there was another young hummingbird with them. 

It may be that Hoku's sibling wasn't taken by a crow after all, but hiding in the yard somewhere all that time. Very unlikely that Hoku's mother would have let another non-family hummingbird onto her territory to be with her fledgling.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Doug said:


> Not sure if you'd followed the Hummingbird webcam site after Hoku fledged - but after leaving the nest it was seen learning the ropes from its mother in the yard, as expected... but there was another young hummingbird with them.
> 
> It may be that Hoku's sibling wasn't taken by a crow after all, but hiding in the yard somewhere all that time. Very unlikely that Hoku's mother would have let another non-family hummingbird onto her territory to be with her fledgling.


Oh thanks so much for that update Doug. I did not follow Hoku and Phoebe for long after Hoku fledged. That is really, really good news.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

They removed Phoenix from the nest and a necropsy is planned.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The preliminary report from Phoenix's necropsy:

Phoenix was female.
She succumbed to pneumonia.
Further details will be available in a few more days.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

There are two new eggs in the nest! Woot! Woot! 

Just sayin! 

The Eagles of Hornby Island - Webcam


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up - I've been meaning to check it out. Will watch with interest. 

Meanwhile on the Phoebe Allens hummingbird cam, there are two young'uns in the nest. Hope they'll both fledge successfully.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The first of two eggs has hatched!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Alexandra is her name-o


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The second egg has hatched, and the contents are apparently named David.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Woot! It is a lot of fun to watch them, especially at feeding time.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

As of some time earlier today, Doug Carrick has shut off the eagle cams, about two weeks before the eaglets were expected to fledge. I'm not going to attempt to explain why, but you're welcome to check the chat or FB for some endless and circular comments.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

And it's back up.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

It's been a year today since Phoenix died, but David and Alexandra seem to be doing fine, and are due to fledge in a week or two.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Update: Alexandra fledged several days ago, but seems to have hurt one of her feet. David's a bit overdue to fledge, but is certainly flapping and hopping a lot.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Alexandra's foot is somewhat better today, but David, despite being extremely flap-happy, has not yet fledged. 

I'm also gathering from the stream of comments that for a variety of reasons, the Carrick's will be retiring the Eagle cam after this season.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

David fledged yesterday.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, the nest is empty most of the time now, as the parents only show up to drop off food, and the kids only show up to eat it. This has been a much better year than last year's disappointment of Dudley and demise of Phoenix. We shall see if the host will carry out his plan to permanently turn off the cameras now that the eaglets have fledged.


----------

